

Ori - A Secure Distributed File System - yawniek
http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/2530000/2522721/p151-mashtizadeh.pdf?ip=77.58.148.197&id=2522721&acc=OA&key=24B49002E011608CF08962C63678233A&CFID=279352139&CFTOKEN=27096707&__acm__=1389124635_90e478974a8375a2e96ebb58fe4dfac2

======
yawniek
website: [http://ori.scs.stanford.edu/](http://ori.scs.stanford.edu/)

